# Brassenrezept



## Leif-Jesper (2. August 2004)

#h 

Damit der Brassen endlich mal nen besseren Ruf bekommt, verrate ich euch jetzt mein Lieblingsbrassenrezept.Als erstes Fieletiert ihr den Fisch, dann die filets längs zur Schwanzflosse in höchstens 2 cm breite Streifen schneiden.Nun die Streifen evtl. in Ei welzen, dann würzen und fritieren.

Guten ape!


----------



## Ripfish (11. August 2004)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

:g    Werd ich mal probieren.  

Als Namen für dieses Gericht schlag ich "Fischstäbchen Captain Brass" vor.


----------



## schelli (11. August 2004)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Brassen bzw. bei uns heissen die Brachsen .....

haben doch keinen schlechten ruf, die schmecken wirklich vorzüglich 

Das einzige man hat ne schei.. arbeit damit. :c


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. August 2004)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Eben!
Die Arbeit mit den Gräten hast du nicht mit dem obenstehendem Rezept (aus der Zeitung Esox) da die Gräten zerkleinert werden.

*Ps:wenn ihr dochmal viele grosse Gräten spürt nicht verzagen nochmal wagen denn dann habt ihr die Streifen nicht schmal genug geschnitten ansonsten gleitet euch das Grätengehäxel die Speiseröhre runter wie gebuttert:q :q :q *


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. August 2004)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Grosses Lob an Ripfish.Denn der Name is echt doll#v #v #v


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Hallo,
wollte nochmals wissen ob jetzt schonmal jemand das Rezept ausprobiert hat und wie es ihm/ihr gefallen hat.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wollte nochmals wissen ob jetzt schonmal jemand das Rezept ausprobiert hat und wie es ihm/ihr gefallen hat.


 
Dasselbe nochmal.


----------



## Palerado (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Leider heute erst gelesen, aber das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal tun wenn ich mal wieder ne schöne fange!!!!!


----------



## Angel Andi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Werds testen sobald ich wieder eine fange. Klingt aufjeden fall Lecker.


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Das Rezept hört sich gut ( bzw. lecker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) an. Wenn ich meinen nächsten größeren Brassen gefangen habe werde ich das Rezept mal ausprobieren. Das müsste man doch auch mit Rotaugenfilets machen können, oder?


----------



## Leif-Jesper (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Hallo,
jo geht mit jedem Fisch.So gross müssen die Fische gar nicht sein.Geht schon mit 20 cm. Rotaugen.Brassen#c .


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Brassenrezept*

Guter Tipp!An meinem Gewässer gibt es unendlich viele riesige Brassen(mindestgewicht: immer 2kg).Kleinere fängt man nie.Diese habe ich bisher immer zurückgesetzt.Werd ich jetzt nimmer!!


----------

